# alcancía



## litelchau

Hola:
 Me gustan las palabras antiguas, quizás porque me recuerdan mi infancia.

Os pregunto por la palabra "alcancía" (hucha). ¿La conocéis?

En Andalucía se usaba mucho en los años 60 y 70, pero ahora prácticamente no se oye.

¿Ocurre igual en otras zonas?

Un saludo.


----------



## Rayines

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> Me gustan las palabras antiguas, quizás porque me recuerdan mi infancia.
> 
> Os pregunto por la palabra "alcancía" (hucha). ¿La conocéis?
> 
> En Andalucía se usaba mucho en los años 60 y 70, pero ahora prácticamente no se oye.
> 
> ¿Ocurre igual en otras zonas?
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola: En Argentina ya no se usa el objeto alcancía , pero ese era el único nombre que le dábamos en la infancia (¿será la influencia andaluza?). Muchas veces era un chanchito, y se guardaban especialmente monedas, y hasta billetes. Aún hoy se le daría ese nombre. Todavía a veces se escucha la expresión -totalmente irónica por cierto: "¡Ah, rompiste el chanchito/la alcancía!"


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

"Alcancía" es definitivamente la palabra que usamos en Colombia para designar esa idea. 

Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> "Alcancía" es definitivamente la palabra que usamos en Colombia para designar esa idea.
> 
> Saludos,


Lo mismo en Uruguay, el utensilio pasó a ser un "inutensilio" pero la palabra sigue vigente. 
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yo la conozco, pero nunca la he usado.

La conocí leyendo cómics de la editorial Novaro (mexicana): La pequeña Lulú, Sal y Pimienta, etc. Estos cómics tenían los textos escritos con letra de imprenta y con mayúsculas, y, claro, sin acentos, así que siempre leí esta palabra como "alcancia". (Algo parecido me pasó con "árnica", que salía en los de Mortadelo y Filemón, también sin acentos: "arnica")


----------



## alexacohen

Yo sí la conozco, tal vez porque soy andaluza, y la usé hace ya mucho tiempo para llamar a mi "cerdito". 

La que solía sacar las monedas de mi alcancía-cerdito era mi madre con unas pinzas, así que el pobre cerdito nunca sirvió para ahorrar nada.

Después lo conocí como "hucha", y ahora mismo, no creo que ninguna de mis hijas conozca el uso de la palabra.

P.S. Pero, ¿Por qué un cerdito?


----------



## litelchau

Quizás porque al cerdo de verdad hay que atiborrarlo, hartarlo para que pese mucho. Ya sabes, del cerdo están buenos hasta los andares.


----------



## Pinairun

litelchau said:


> Quizás porque al cerdo de verdad hay que atiborrarlo, hartarlo para que pese mucho. Ya sabes, del cerdo están buenos hasta los andares.


 

Yo no la había oído nunca hasta que viajé a Córdoba (España) hace ya unos cuantos años.

Por cierto, que de allí me traje una preciosa, con forma de ballena.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* no conocemos otro nombre para "alcancía". Es la palabra por excelencia entre los niños cuando se les induce a la idea del ahorro. Antes solían hacerlas de barro para que al estar llena, tener el placer de quebrarla y empezar a contar las monedas entre los restos de la cerámica.


----------



## Namarne

Qué pena que por aquí no se use una palabra tan bonita, pero yo nunca la he oído. Tampoco en otros lugares donde he vivido (Navarra; y País Vasco, como ya dijo Pinairun; ni tampoco en Extremadura). Además de América, ¿se usa solo en Andalucía? ¿En Madrid, por ejemplo?


----------



## The Lol

Claro que se usa por aquí (México) y no me parece antigua.


----------



## litelchau

Por lo que se ve, en España es ya una reliquia.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
No quiero ni puedo generalizar, pero por los madriles de mi infancia, solo se conoce "hucha", que solía ser una especie de botijo sin las aperturas para beber y de arcilla. 
"Alcancía", no la he oido en mi vida, y reconozco que me cuesta pronunciarla.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá la palabra sigue vigente, lo mismo que el "cochinito" en sí; todavía se pueden encontrar en las ferias.


----------



## Mangato

Conozco exclusivamente la palabra por un relato infantil: *Crucita y su alcancía. *
Fuera de eso nunca la oí.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá la palabra sigue vigente, lo mismo que el "cochinito" en sí; todavía se pueden encontrar en las ferias.


Por acá si sigue muy vigente, alcancía y cochinito...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Parece que sólo en mi país el cerdo viste de rosado: la chanchita.


----------



## rasconxxx69

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> Me gustan las palabras antiguas, quizás porque me recuerdan mi infancia.
> 
> Os pregunto por la palabra "alcancía" (hucha). ¿La conocéis?
> 
> En Andalucía se usaba mucho en los años 60 y 70, pero ahora prácticamente no se oye.
> 
> ¿Ocurre igual en otras zonas?
> 
> Un saludo.


 Claro que se usa amigo  alcancía es donde guardamos dinero desde pequeños nos enseñan a usarlas  bueno aquí en México  saludos


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Bueno, ya muchos compatriotas míos se me adelantaron, así que, para no repetir lo que han dicho, me gustaría agregar que por acá "hacer alcancía" es un sinónimo de "ahorrar": "Estoy haciendo alcancía para comprarme un coche".

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México se usa y mucho.**** Gracias pero esto es "chat". Martine (Mod...)

Saludos


----------



## Argónida

Preciosa palabra, sí. Yo la sigo usando, pero es verdad que cada vez se oye menos, aunque creo que depende de los lugares. Ahora vivo en una ciudad y aquí creo que se utiliza más hucha, pero en mi pueblo de procedencia alcancía sigue siendo la palabra más utilizada.


----------



## falbala84

Yo sigo usando indistintamente "hucha" y "alcancía", y en el pueblo de mi madre es bastante común escucharlo, además es una palabra que me resulta bonita, aunque según quién la diga puedes escuchar hasta "alcancija"


----------



## 0scar

Es raro que no se conozca la palabra _alcancía_, si hasta para definir _hucha_ el RAE dice que es una _alcancía_


*hucha**.*
(Del fr. _huche_).

*1. *f. Alcancía de barro o caja de madera o de metal con una sola hendidura, que sirve para guardar dinero.


----------



## Mangato

Mangato said:


> Conozco exclusivamente la palabra por un relato infantil: *Crucita y su alcancía. *
> Fuera de eso nunca la oí.


 

Econtré el relato. Es de una escritora mexicana Aurora R.G. de Braniff.


----------



## vderosa

Hola y buenos dias a todos
Leo en 
http://capsuladelengua.wordpress.com/2010/04/09/camara-hungara/

la siguiente frase:

"_Al terminar el partido, los brasileños se retiraban lanzando improperios a los húngaros; Puskas, que por lo visto era hombre de “pocas puzkas”, le zumbó un botellazo a Pinheiro_ _dejándolo como *alcancía*_y se volvió a _encender la mecha_"
¿ Qué quiere decir la palabra _*alcancía*_ en este contexto?
Gracias y saludos italianos.
VDEROSA Salerno Italy


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España), en mi niñez también se decía alcancía y como se ha comentado eran de barro para poderlas romper cuando estaban llenas.

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Pinairun said:


> Yo no la había oído nunca hasta que viajé a Córdoba (España) hace ya unos cuantos años.
> 
> Por cierto, que de allí me traje una preciosa, con forma de ballena.
> 
> Saludos


Tienes razón.La hucha o alcancía es más bonita cuando "va llena".
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Pinairun

> *VDEROSA*
> ¿ Qué quiere decir la palabra _*alcancía*_ en este contexto?


 
Esto son alcancías. Las hay de muy distintas formas: de botijo, de baúl, de otros animales, de ánforas, etc.

Si a Puskas le dieron un botellazo (supongo que sería en la cabeza), lo más normal es que le hicieran una brecha (grieta, herida abierta). Le quedó la cabeza como una alcancía, con la grieta por donde se introducen las monedas.

Es un símil.


----------



## Mangato

Pinairun said:


> Eso son alcancías. Las hay de muy distintas formas: de botijo, de baúl, de otros animales, de ánforas, etc.
> 
> Si a Puskas le dieron un botellazo (supongo que sería en la cabeza), lo más normal es que le hicieran una brecha (grieta, herida abierta). Le quedó la cabeza como una alcancía, con la grieta por donde se introducen las monedas.
> 
> Es un símil.


 

Parece que que Puskas fue el agresor, y que como alcancía quedó la cabeza del pobre Pinheiro​


----------



## mirx

Pecisamente ayer oí esa palabra. Una amiga me hizo ver un monólogo por un chavo andaluz que defendía la palabra y explicaba por qué era mejor a hucha y por qué en Andalucía la preferían. Eso sí, pronunciaba algo así como *arcanciá*.


----------



## jordi picarol

mirx said:


> Pecisamente ayer oí esa palabra. Una amiga me hizo ver un monólogo por un chavo andaluz que defendía la palabra y explicaba por qué era mejor a hucha y por qué en Andalucía la preferían. Eso sí, pronunciaba algo así como *arcanciá*.


 Por cierto,¿de dónde eres?Te lo pregunto porque la construcción de la frase :...y explicaba por qué era mejor "a" (?) hucha y por que...¿ Alcancía era mejor "A" hucha?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Pinairun

Mangato said:


> Parece que que Puskas fue el agresor, y que como alcancía quedó la cabeza del pobre Pinheiro​


 
¡Pobre Pinheiro!
Por mi despiste parecería que el botellazo me lo dieron a mí.


----------



## didakticos

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> Me gustan las palabras antiguas, quizás porque me recuerdan mi infancia.
> 
> Os pregunto por la palabra "alcancía" (hucha). ¿La conocéis?
> 
> En Andalucía se usaba mucho en los años 60 y 70, pero ahora prácticamente no se oye.
> 
> ¿Ocurre igual en otras zonas?
> 
> Un saludo.



Volviendo a la pregunta original, _*alcancía*_ es la palabra que conocí en mi infancia en Costa Rica, a la par de _chancho_ o _chanchito_ (los de barro que no sé si se continuan fabricando). La palabra *hucha* la conocí mucho más tarde y siempre me causa gracia otro sinónimo: *cepillo*.


----------



## Fer BA

Bueno, se ha dicho ya, en América parece que predomina abrumadoramente _alcancía_ (para Adolfo, aquí también son cerditos, rosados, de cerámica, que hasta da pena romper).

La palabra _hucha_ no la conocía , recién la vi en un hilo de hace unos pocos días en un hilo llamado _se te ve la hucha._


----------

